# 2016 Chevrolet Cruze interior exposed in latest spy shots



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

> 2016 Chevrolet Cruze interior exposed in latest spy shots
> *The Cruze's cabin is set for a major upgrade.
> 2016 Chevrolet Cruze interior exposed in latest spy shots
> 
> ...


*Pics at Link*


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sonic said:


> *Pics at Link*



Beat me too it..I was just about to post the same thing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm...I like it!

I see an "eco" mode down there by the shifter. Good. (some) people seem to have a problem getting high MPGs with these


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Reminds me of the soon to be released SS, guess we have a new design language from Chevy... Can't wait to see a new Camaro with it!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not feeling that steering wheel too much , too Honda civic like for my taste. Just my opinion though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Interior looks fantastic! I'm definitely a fan of it!

The outside though, reminds me of a Prius.. :wtf::dizzy:


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm with jblackburn on this. I like it as well and it feels like an upscale interior compared to the current one. More like a "luxury feel" to me but they could work on those gauges though the current ones look better then the new ones. IMO


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Calintz said:


> but they could work on those gauges though the current ones look better then the new ones. IMO


Took the words right outta my hands bro. Love the interior but i like our Gauges better. But i guess if that's the trade off i can't complain


----------



## McLoki (Apr 28, 2013)

Center stack looks ok - but as someone who drives with the cruise control all the time. The controls they have for it in the current car are perfect. Not digging the new controls for it at all.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As a stick shift driver I'm not real crazy about those buttons just above the gear shift.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

The interior looks good, but will somebody tell them to get the A/C window out from behind the steering wheel?! My fingers are getting cold just thinking about it >_<


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Action Hank said:


> The interior looks good, but will somebody tell them to get the A/C window out from behind the steering wheel?! My fingers are getting cold just thinking about it >_<


I hate that. And the fact they don't actually aim air at your face. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BRB going on date and girl thinks i'm nervous. It's the A/C I SWEAR.

The above is a true story. Ask my wife


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I hope they add a sport mode button for the automatic, to improve shift quality for those not as into MPG over drivability


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

Kinda looks like a compact version of the new impala.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I see the touchscreen but I also see buttons and knobs, maybe GM is listening.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the interior looks good but the outside is still killing me


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Meh, the current gauges need the Escalade needles. Second I find a totaled Escalade gauge cluster I might take that mod on. The center stack, wheel, and gauges kinda reminds me of this...










And this


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Love the dash and new HUD, but the center console gap/break and steering wheel puts me off. I love the solid center console of the current gen that gives it a more luxurious feel, than the drop off cubby hole thats popular in the civic/focus that have a head unit, then an ugly chin. Steering wheel just looks too deep/3D, where the air bag looks like it sits on top of it, instead of being sunken in and work with the wheel, instead of standing out. I'm also on the fence a bit, but starting to climb down on the side of hating the exterior.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

That's ugly lol


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its kinda looking a little Sonic related. I'm not sure how I feel about that. My wife loves her Sonic and I love my Cruze Eco but I'd like to be able to distinguish between the two when they are parked next to each other!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking at that steering wheel, would have to take another course in reading those hieroglyphic icons again. Can only wonder why I wasted my time learning the English language.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, the gauge cluster in the spy pics looks like what you see in Hyundai and I highly like and prefer the current gauge cluster. It also appears that there's not a CD slot in the spy pics, so i wonder if they will be eliminatinf the cd player for the 2016 model? I personally hope they don't.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, the gauge cluster in the spy pics looks like what you see in Hyundai and I highly like and prefer the current gauge cluster. It also appears that there's not a CD slot in the spy pics, so i wonder if they will be eliminating the CD player for the 2016 model? I personally hope they don't.


CD player on some cars went under the armrest of the center console. LOL eventually it will be in the trunk again like back in the CD changer days.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> CD player on some cars went under the armrest of the center console. LOL eventually it will be in the trunk again like back in the CD changer days.


Not going to lie my 2001 passat had the changer in the trunk


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Didn't the new Cadillacs make the CD player an optional add-on in the glove box? This may be the case here, but that is speculation of course.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

I believe the 2013 camaro doesnt have a cd player anymore. That interior does remind of a hyundai or a ford focus, hopefully its not the final product. I do like the stitched dash.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013 Escalade still has CD but our non navi MyLink has more features. I have to look in my phone to see if there was a cd player granted the 2 cars I took pics were ZL1's


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

You guys do notice that this is a 2015 Cruze interior not a 2016. I noticed it just now when I looked at this link. 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Interior Revealed in Spy Photos | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Calintz said:


> You guys do notice that this is a 2015 Cruze interior not a 2016. I noticed it just now when I looked at this link. 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Interior Revealed in Spy Photos | AutoGuide.com News


2015 model year will likely be the last of the current body style. 

http://www.carscoops.com/2013/07/gm-delays-new-chevrolet-cruze-launch-by.html?m=1



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Completely ruined the front end...Rear end looks the same but like they stuck those ugly ass malibu stype outcropping tail lights on, interior is a blatant cheap copy of the 14 impala interior. Glad I bought my 14 instead of waiting for the new model.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I like what I see so far but those windows had better be bigger than what the pics show. The current Cruze already has pretty poor visibility.


----------

